# Alfine8; which non-turn washers for horiz. dropouts?



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

Hello,
I have a cruiser-style frame under construction (see Framebuilding). I'm going to use Alfine8 rear wheel on it. I'd like to route the gear cable via top tube and seat stay. What colour non-turn washers are correct for this use? The frame has horizontal dropouts.
Thanks,
Marko


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think that's difficult to achieve. I first ran my Alfine with horizontal dropouts on an SE Stout and had to run the cable along the chainstay. From memory none of the available non-turn washers would allow me to run the cable along the seatstay.

I now use it with vertical dropouts and the cable runs along the seatstay.

Tim


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

The white one and the chromed one are for horizontal dropouts. Here is the chart from Sheldon Brown:










Using these ones, your shifter cable will run parallel to your chainstays rather than your seatstays.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue and green, they are intended for vertical dropouts and chainstay routing. But if you use them in horizontal dropouts you get the acceptable angle for seatstay cable routing.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I run white on the right, grey in the left:


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

6 or 7 are the best choice.

I used #7(black/grey) on my Inbred 29.

At first I used the std blue/green, but with hor.dropouts this routes the cable 90 degrees up, to much of a good thing.

PS: I did not need a chaintug.
The hub stayed in place with only the washers (steel frame).


----------

